# AVG VS. Norton.....



## plzfixmycomp (Mar 14, 2007)

wuts ure favorite???

ive had Norton for a long time, but my comp was always slow, i kept on running scans and it always said that my comp was fine....i then installed AVG, becuase i heard so many good things about it, and when i scanned (with the spyware version, and with the virus version) it found a LOT of junk on my comp....


so i think that AVG OWNES Norton....by far!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Norton is a known resource hog, although I cannot speak for their detection rates. I also use AVG and have no problems with it.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

AVG is not bad. Its fast and low on system resources. However, I prefer the detection of Norton AntiVirus. I would have to say I would choose Norton AntiVirus 2007. It also cut down on the sytem resources in the 2007 version.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

I will list the pros and cons in order

AVG 7.5

Pro:Quick Scanning, low memory use/ram/etc.
Con:Not Large Virus Database, if using an free edition, no resident shield, also, when i tested this program with about 300 viruses i got from a p2p file sharing program, it only blocked around 100, NAV 360, got 197

Norton Antivirus

Pro: Very Good Virus Database, updates frequently, good techinical support, blocks many viruses, and resident shield works really well.
Con: On some old computers, may slow down computer either severely, or little, depending on your computers MHZ, Memory, GHZ, Ram, etc.

In my opinion if you would be willing to pay, I would recommened these programs

Mcaffee--Many people say its bad, but really its actually quite good, looks and tests like norton antivirus
NortonAntivirus--Yes, some people do consider it a resource hog, but does that truly matter if it doesn't slow down your computer severely, and it filters and blocks out all or many of the viruses?
Kapersky-- This one has gotten many awards from VirusBulletin, a website for giving suggestions for AV programs. Although i only use this site for a guide, i got a trial version and tested it for myself. It really does work, like the others.


----Firewalll----

One of the things you should consider when your getting an antivirus, is how to make it stay out, after you've gotten rid of it. Many of the free programs, will do the job but won't do it as well as the pay programs.

The firewall i would reccommend is Comodo Firewall, it works extremely well, also giving the options to tweak it to how you want.

------------------------

Out of the AV programs i listed above, the one I would recommend the most is Norton Antivirus, is if you're to buy one, if you're not i would stick with AVG's AV/AS, but be warned it's not as good as many websites claim to be. Norton 360, for my other, extremely recent and recently bought computer, filtered out everything i tried sending to myself. While i tested this, I was recieveing constant warnings on how they blocked viruses, and i was amazed by how many they blocked. 360, blocks nearly all of your hidden system files with no error, and with the developed Virus Database they don't miss that many, also with Kapersky. I would also recommend SpywareGuard, if you're also having trouble with spyware, for what this program does is not erase/eliminate, the spyware from your computer, but it just blocks it before it even gets to your computer.

PS: when i mentioned before the firewall, its extremely important. Many hackers have already found a way through the windows firewall, and so if you're getting a virus through your tcp connection to your firewall, the windows firewall will not block it, an external program such as the one i mentioned Comodo, or ZoneAlarm-(this does slow your computer quite a bit at boot), will block many of the changes its trying to make.

I hope you'll make a good decision
A fellow TSF helper
Nate2ko.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also, we can't really answer this question in detail, for we don't know what your basing the question on. Do you want a free program or pay, one that wont severely slow your computer, or does that not matter. After you answered this question ill write a more detailed report.


----------



## 041607 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have tried Norton Antivirus 2007 and I must say, it's a vast improvement over previous versions, it ran extremely well on my desktop and as I understand it, Norton Antivirus 2007 and the new Norton 360 have been developed from scratch and run very lite, the old Norton is a resource hog statement does not seem to apply with their new 2007 versions of software, although I'm a fan of AVG products and currently use AVG Anti-Malware myself, I do not think you would be disappointed with the 2007 versions of Norton products.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I agree, Symantec has improved their products greatly, however many people might be scared to try them because of the previous resource hogs. HOWEVER, I WOULD RECOMMEND PEOPLE TO TRY THE NEW NORTON PRODCUTS.


----------



## 041607 (Feb 11, 2007)

TechHelp24 said:


> I will list the pros and cons in order
> 
> AVG 7.5
> 
> ...


The free version of AVG antivirus does in fact have a resident shield and it works well, it also has a great POP3 email scanner. AVG will also protect you well from real world threats, no problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's not only the fact that Norton programs are, or were, resource hogs. It's also because they are famously so difficult to uninstall completely and safely. I would need alot of convincing to switch from AVG & Comodo to Norton.


----------

